# People medicine for dogs?



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

From what I have heard and Read Gas-x is just fine, I know people who use this type of thing for Great Danes/Giant/Large Breeds when they are starting to have possible bloat signs. 
Things like this shouldn't be given on a daily basis, Dogs are going to have gas..Just like us lol


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm not sure why you are asking but I was just going to mention that if you are asking because your dog has Gas then you may need to start looking towards what he/she is eating...Things like Corn & Soy in dog foods canmake dogs have some major gas.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I've used Pepcid before on veterinarian's recommendations for stomach distress. I've also used tetracycline on a neighbor's dog when we were dog sitting and the dog developed a urinary tract infection on a new year's eve. I't was the only antibiotic I had in my medicine cabinet at the time. I contacted the dog's vet and he gave me dosage and frequency instructions for use until his office opened after the holiday. 
I have Walmart presciptions for my guy's thyroid meds as well as my younger dog's neopolydex eye drops. They give the $4 presciption discount to dogs as well as humans as long as it is on the list.


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Does the vet write the prescription in the dogs name or the owners name? Sorry if the question is stupid, but I didn't know vets could write prescriptions in a regular pharmacy.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

RENEESDOG said:


> Does the vet write the prescription in the dogs name or the owners name? Sorry if the question is stupid, but I didn't know vets could write prescriptions in a regular pharmacy.


 
The rx needs to be written in the pet's name.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

RENEESDOG said:


> Does the vet write the prescription in the dogs name or the owners name? Sorry if the question is stupid, but I didn't know vets could write prescriptions in a regular pharmacy.


Jack took several prescription medications, and the prescriptions were in his name but filled at a 'human' pharmacy.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

immodium can be given.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Benadryl too.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

This is a great site. Click on any of the links and it will explain the medication to you...it's use...dosing...what it's for, etc. 

There's a link on each page (of a specific medication) for the Patient Information Sheet, which is what you get with your prescription from the pharmacist. Usually we don't get them from the Vet....yet we SHOULD. (If you don't...and you get an Rx from the Vet...make sure you LOOK IT UP on Google to make yourself aware of side-effects, whether or not it should be given with or without food, etc. before giving it to your dog/cat).

This site covers everything. For example: Aspirin is under the NSAIDs (non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs) link. You do need to know the generic name for the drug you're using.

The site also has links for things like administration of pills, liquid, breaking tablets, etc.

http://www.peteducation.com/category.cfm?c=0+1303


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

but not to the herding breeds like collies.




Bock said:


> immodium can be given.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

My girlfriend who is a vet, used to be our vet but we could not work out with the mileage issue, she lives 80+ miles away so we found a local vet, but she still is my sounding board. Anyway, she often prescribed human meds for my dogs. When my lab had kennel cough she called in an antibiotic script to my pharmacy (dogs name even stated "CANINE") and told me to get over the counter Robitussin for her. 

I have given my dogs Immodium, Tagamet, Pepcid and Keopectate when needed. However I never use human meds without consulting with my vet to get the ok and the dosage. I know you have to be careful about any mixing. For instance my vet says I can use Ascriptin but do NOT give with a canine NSAID like Previcox. They must have a minimum of 48 hours between meds. I always want my vet to know what I am doing. I think he likes that I do too. 

My dearly departed golden Kayla was allergic to bees. After her 3rd rush to the vet for antihistamine shots my vet said keep Benedryl on hand and give her a 60 lb child dosage as needed. We never went back to the vet for a bee sting after that.


----------



## nanscape (Mar 29, 2021)

RENEESDOG said:


> Does the vet write the prescription in the dogs name or the owners name? Sorry if the question is stupid, but I didn't know vets could write prescriptions in a regular pharmacy.


Walmart carries dog meds. We get our Apoquel there. At first much less expensive, but now about the same. Apoquel is high $ everywhere.


----------

